# Curious (species interest check)



## Taterbunny (Sep 21, 2016)

So I have this species I've been thinking about opening. I just don't know if anyone would like them, lol. A couple people had asked about them when I was making my Tater fursuit, but it's been a few months now. 
I just think it'd be cool to see someone else with their own moofle. Hell, I'd even make a free moofle ref base if people wanted one, lol. If yall like them, cool. If not, I don't mind. I just thought I'd share them with you guys. ^^ (pic just shows quick colorations and a couple different traits they can have)


Info:
Species: Moofle

*What they are:* Sort of rabbity-lizard things, but more so than that. Moofles are reptilian, covered in tiny scales, but will have the occasional mane or fur patch. They are squishy creatures with a skin-like texture. They store their energy and regulate their body temps through their tails. If a Moofle loses its tail, it most often dies before a new one can grow back.

*Size:* Moofles are generally small, about half the size of an average human or less. Most Moofles appear pudgy, but a breed called "silky Moofles" are long and slender.

*Appearance:* They can come in all kinds of colors and patterns. Some have fur manes or patches on their heads or backs. Generally round or oval-headed and stocky.
-Eyes: Generally their pupils blend with their irises, but there are some with darker or lighter pupils. They can show the whites or be "orb-iris", covering the whole sclara. Their eyes can be naturally any color other than red.
-Ears: Ears have many variations in shape, but they're always long.
-Hands/feet: Claws on each, 4-fingered, 5-toed. Arms are biggest at the wrist.
-Mouth: Their two front top and bottom teeth resemble those of rodents. They're spaced away from the rest of their small, sharp teeth. Tongues are forked.
-Tails: Tails can vary in length, but are always very thick. They can be smooth or ribbed.

*Temperament:* Moofles are typically skittish, hiding from predators. Masters of hearing and hiding, they love banding together and making nests to cozy-up in. Moofles are very social animals, preferring to have at least one other moofle with them. However, there is the occasional brave or loner moofle.

*Foods:* Omnivores with fruit preference, moofles love fruits above all, but will enjoy a good steak when they can. Not being hunters, however, they only eat meat if offered to them or if they find an already-dead creature while scavenging. They like vegetables, but don't need their nutrients as often.



*Brief moofle origins:*
In life, there exists three planes of being: Good, evil, and balance.

GOOD: In the Realm of Good (aka Dream Realm) exists creatures of pure kindness and harmony called Wishes. Whenever a star is wished upon, a new Wish creature is born. These creatures are responsible for creating all of the pleasant dreams in the Realm of Balance.

EVIL: The Realm of Evil (aka Nightmare Realm) is inhabited by creatures called Shrieks. They are creatures of hatred and malice. Strong negative emotion or trauma creates Shrieks. They are responsible for creating all of the nightmares in the Realm of Balance.

BALANCE: This is the realm in which most creatures exist, capable of both good and evil. The creatures here are mortal.


No creature from any realm could enter another. Wishes and Shrieks could only influence the dreams in the Realm of Balance. However, Wishes are naturally curious creatures, and so they wanted to know more about the mortals. They came together to create a massive wave of energy; one large enough to tear a small hole through to the Balance realm. The tear, however, was not strong enough to sustain a Wish to pass through. The Wishes came together once more, using their abilities and energies to manifest a small creature of flesh and blood. The creature was friendly, soft, and given a light and cute appearance so as to not intimidate or frighten the mortals. They were given the name Moofle, and sent through the tear to observe and gather information about the beings of the Balance realm. This information was passed to the Wishes as the moofles slept.

The Shrieks were soon to catch on, realizing they could create their own tear. With a large wave of negative energy, they were successful. Unable to pass through themselves, they too manifested a creature: parasitic shadows that would attach to mortal hosts, causing them termoil. The Shrieks learned of the moofles, and actively sent their shadows to capture or kill them. Captured moofles were pulled into the Nightmare realm and consumed for their information. Shrieks intend to rid the Wishes from the whole of existance, so that they may rein supreme. Because of this, finding and destroying their helpers was paramount.

The once trusting, playful, and curious moofles had now learned to fear and hide. They began gathering less and less information in fear of being caught. Eventually, moofles began banding together and avoiding everyone entirely. Less and less were caught by the shadows, and so the moofles tried to live as peacefully as possible.

There has been only one known moofle to survive capture by a Shriek. The moofle was named Tater from its magnetism towards potatoes. Tater had been scouting for food alone and was captured by a shadow and pulled into the Nightmare realm. An albino Shriek touched her, causing her skin to turn white and eyes to turn red, mirroring his own colors. Being touched by darkness, Tater was able to escape through the Nightmare realm’s tear back into the mortal realm. However, sensing the new darkness and scared by her appearance, the other moofles did not welcome her back. Tater was driven away from her moofle group, but stayed close by. The others made stories about “The Ghost” who wandered near, cautioning their children to stay away from it.

Feeling unwanted and shamed, Tater eventually wandered farther and farther from the moofle village. She had seen more shadows, but the darkness that had infected her caused them to ignore her entirely. Because of her infection, she could see nightmarish things at times, causing her to fear everything. To this day, she lives a life of hiding, much like other moofles.

Moofles are still sought and captured by shadows, but less so. They have now spread and wander all over the world. They still prefer the company of other moofles and are skittish. However, if someone were to show one kindness, the moofle would attach and be a very loving and rewarding companion. There’s never been a known case of a moofle killing another moofle as they remain extremely docile. With time, there have been moofles known to be more loners, more brave, or more aggressive, but this is rare. They cannot physically return to the Dream realm, and so try to live as peacefully as possible in the mortal world.


----------



## Taterbunny (Sep 21, 2016)

Also, if it helps to have something better than quick shitty lineart, I have a couple things I made of my sona. 

Realistic moofle:





Moofle fursuit:


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 21, 2016)

suit looks better than the art, IMHO


----------



## Taterbunny (Sep 21, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> suit looks better than the art, IMHO


Yeah, I much prefer 3D media over 2D. My 3D works usually end up better than anything I can draw.


----------



## DexinHeart (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm with Madkiyo, the suit looks better for some reason.
I think it's cause in the drawing they  are so stubby...
and the brown one's expression is creepy  IDK why?


----------



## lyar (Sep 23, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> suit looks better than the art, IMHO





Shay_NuperJo said:


> I'm with Madkiyo, the suit looks better for some reason.
> I think it's cause in the drawing they  are so stubby...
> and the brown one's expression is creepy  IDK why?


I strongly disagree with you two. I think the drawings are adorable especially because they're stubby.


----------



## Revous (Sep 23, 2016)

IMHO the proportions on the suit are more pleasant to look at, and perhaps you should try to draw following them just for kicks. Sometimes our OCs are very niche-y while our other work hits way more. My avi for example (the black 6 eyed thing) is an OC I love, but as a scary-alien-looking-carnivore-predator, it sucks at conveying how bubbly and cute my other characters look when I draw them. I never even bothered to upload his fullbody ref to my FA due to this.


----------



## Taterbunny (Sep 24, 2016)

Shay_NuperJo said:


> I'm with Madkiyo, the suit looks better for some reason.
> I think it's cause in the drawing they  are so stubby...
> and the brown one's expression is creepy  IDK why?


I have more long and slender variations of Moofles, but I didn't add them up there. ;^; Perhaps I'll edit one in the post, lol.
I know, my bf pointed that out too.  They were just super quick-drawn, should've spent more time. 



lyar said:


> I strongly disagree with you two. I think the drawings are adorable especially because they're stubby.


Glad you like the stubby ones! c: 



Revous said:


> IMHO the proportions on the suit are more pleasant to look at, and perhaps you should try to draw following them just for kicks. Sometimes our OCs are very niche-y while our other work hits way more. My avi for example (the black 6 eyed thing) is an OC I love, but as a scary-alien-looking-carnivore-predator, it sucks at conveying how bubbly and cute my other characters look when I draw them. I never even bothered to upload his fullbody ref to my FA due to this.


Yepyep, I'll need to add in the more noodly moofle variants and see if people would like those more.
Nice, I love seeing more uncommon characters. You should still upload a full body of him. ^^ Nothing wrong with having cute and creepy characters.


----------



## FireFeathers (Sep 24, 2016)

They remind me a lot of: http://dulfy.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/gw2-asura-female-1-male-2-hairstyles.jpg with the art- and I think because the shoulders are so high up (it kinda looks like the two top ones are perpetually shrugging) it gives them this kinda...furby-esque vibe.  The human hands on the feet are also kinda offputting-  It's not the worst thing I've seen but I think they kinda swing in that uncanny valley a bit which might be a hard sell.


----------

